# Raven bass?



## Hublocker (May 14, 2009)

Anyone else have a Raven bass?

I have two, bot kind of Jazz bass copies, one fretless, one fretted. they have mini humbucking pickups that create a big round bass sound.

both basses have dead neck pickups though. Can't figure that out. Why would one pickup die and the other live?


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

My Raven bass only had a single coil pup...and it too, was dead.

Swapped in a DiMarzio humbucker. Bass players tell me it sounds good.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Don't know the guitars but its worth getting them checked out, may be a simple wire problem.
If the pickups are normal sized look around for some used ones and get them put it. Actualy just ask the local shop, they probably have used one kicking around.


----------



## Hublocker (May 14, 2009)

I had the fretless checked one and there was apparently no hope for the dead pickup.

In the fretted one I have the same problem but it has never been inspected.

The pickups are quite unusual, like I stated above, they are mini-humbucking pickups but on a bass. And they put out very nicely. I have no idea where in Japan these basses were made, but the necks are wonderful to play even though the fret inlays on the fretted are cheap and I had to replace one.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

A buddy of mine just picked this up last week. 










Haven't played it yet.


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

This is my 1967 Raven TB-2.



















TD


----------



## Hublocker (May 14, 2009)

Wow!

Love the teardrop!


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

One more shot this time with it's cousin.










TD


----------



## wpk1 (Sep 15, 2011)

HI 

I just picked up a Raven A904 hollow body bass 70 vintage I think. Is any infor around on the Raven line, I cant find anything.

Thanks Pat


----------



## Tugbar (Mar 1, 2011)

wpk1 said:


> HI
> 
> I just picked up a Raven A904 hollow body bass 70 vintage I think. Is any infor around on the Raven line, I cant find anything.
> 
> Thanks Pat


A pic or two might help, particularly of the neck plate and headstock. That should give us an idea what factory it was made in. I believe Raven sourced their equipment from more than one factory. Some, like Thornton's bass and other hollowbodies I've seen were good. My Les Paul copy had a decent neck, but the plywood body and "bogusbuckers" were junk.

Dave


----------



## bass_snake (Dec 31, 2008)

Thornton Davis said:


> One more shot this time with it's cousin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sick looking basses brother! 

Richie


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a Viola Raven bass from the 60's or early 70's... will try to post a pic...


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]
Hope this works....


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

Also have this Raven bass.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

> Thornton Davis One more shot this time with it's cousin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are just amazing... If you ever want to sell one... send me a notice!...


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

Frenchy said:


> Those are just amazing... If you ever want to sell one... send me a notice!...


Will do! But don't hold your breath cause it's probably gonna be quite awhile.

TD


----------



## musicmaestro (Dec 7, 2021)

I'm new here, first post! I picked up this Raven beauty today. Any info on the year and such would be most appreciated. I even found the sticker loose inside the body which was a bonus!


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

musicmaestro said:


> I'm new here, first post! I picked up this Raven beauty today. Any info on the year and such would be most appreciated. I even found the sticker loose inside the body which was a bonus!
> View attachment 391314
> View attachment 391315
> View attachment 391316


Judging by the neckplate likely early 70's.


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

This is a Matsumoko made bass from the early 70's. The factory distributed them under a host of brand names including Epiphone and Aria.

TD


----------

